# Your opportunity to bitch and moan about your armies codex



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

What bugs you guys about your army lists?

Here's my first gripe

*Eldar: The Falcon does not have BS 4?* 

Farseer: "I know lets put Jones the new recruit guardian in our heavy tank."

Warlock: "Hmm, has he ever fired a gun before?"

Farseer: "I don't think so but we haven't got any cv's from aspect warriors so he'll have to do."

Warlock: "Good'o, alls well and back to our brandy ey chaps"


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

_It perhaps worth asking folk not to repeat something they've already said in the, What is the worst unit in the game? thread._

---

With that said, why are SM Gun Servitors the same price as a Devastator when Devastators are already a substantial increase in price over the tactical prices. And to make matters worse the multi-melta is 5 points more.

Secondly I agree on there being a different price for multi-wound models for the SM armoury, but wouldn't it make more sense to have 1, 2 & 3 wound prices? This would make the 2 wound type HQ a little more desirable.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Space marine termoinators are too exspensive in points you need like 2000pts to get them in and have a okay-ish army.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

Chaos obliterators hsould be hard T5, not soft T5. LOL...... but seriously, I wish chaos would get some of the kewl SM goodies that shoudl be coming into the fold more and more often as guys get fed up with the Imperial propoganda lines..... heh


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

GW needs to unf*&k the Nids codex. 

1. Here's your new cool Broodlord model that can take a unit of genestealers and infiltrate. But wait, he cannot fleet of claw so neither can the genestealers. They are also his retinue and he cannot leave them.

2. Biovores have to get really lucky to even think about hurting a tanks armor.

3. Biovires need to be able to fire at different targets *AND* be able to launce one spore mine for every biovore in the army.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

Biovores can do both fire at a different target, and shoot different kinds of mines...... their seperate rule like the lictors lets them do different things, and why couldn't they shoot different mines... it's like having 2 guns, you can shoot your bolter, or your plasma pistol.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

i actually think the nid codex is as close to perfect as possible.

OK biovores don't nuke tanks like railguns but booo hooo they aint meant to. But you have a 1-3 chance of hitting the rear of a tank with 3 weapons that can do a max of 15 vs an av rear armour to 10. Infact thier av roll is 10 so its a glance - thats good dude.

Broodlords have to have a retinue - ohh no the horror! please don't make me take some stealers. So what if they can't fleet, just means you have to be a bit more creative than infiltrating within 12", then move, fleet, charge.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

anyone else think the broodlord looks like kirmit the frog or is it just me and my silghtly insane friends?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I`m Imperial Guard we have no problems so ha, except there are few female models, which seems sexist


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> I`m Imperial Guard we have no problems so ha, except there are few female models, which seems sexist


Amen to all of that. First of the Guard codex is nigh on perfect (and Doctrines work better than Traits for what it's worth).

Secondly in the grim darkness of the far off future there is only war. Humanity must kick ass on a daily basic just to survive, and yet half of the human race on hundreds of thousands of worlds isn't included?!? It's a little ridiculous, and as you say, sexist.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> anyone else think the broodlord looks like kirmit the frog or is it just me and my silghtly insane friends?


I can see that in the face, yeah. :lol:


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

I play Space Marines, so I can't say much about the army having many huge flaws, but if I had to say one then it would be that Drop Pods are so cheap and Rhinos are so expensive.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah if Rhino's and drop pods were the other way round pts wise it would make alot more sense


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

The only gripe I have about the Imperial Guard is this:

We're known (and feared) for our tanks right? So why don't we have some special rule allowing us to take an extra heavy support choice or something like that, ala Iron Warriors?

There, rant concluded.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i agree with cadian81st about the heavies. 

also i dont like the way that the doctrines are unspecific about support squads - eg for carapace armour do you pay 20 points for the entire command platoon, for each support squad or can they even have it at all??


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Guardians. Guardians. Guardians. Sorry for repeating my previous post about worst unit ever, but Guardians.

So completely unfluffy and useless. Gah they piss me off.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Rhinos are possibly the cheapest non-ork mobile transport in the game, so they do fine. Drop pods shouldn;t cost much more than they do because you;re already giving up half the points cost just for putting it on the board.

The Blood Angels codex is a mess.
Veteran Squads, Veteran Assault Squads and Honor Guard are all overpriced for us, considering none of them can have vetern skills.

Furiosos desperately need a venerable option.

The death company needs an overhaul. Either price them per model and let us buy them and arm them how we want or change the drafting rules to prevent abuse (no scouts, sarges must keep their wargear, so no naked vets, etc)

Let us have more regular scouts, for crap's sake. Taking heavy weapons away is no real loss for a CC-oriented army, but it'd be nice to get away from tactical squads

Make overcharged engines optional!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THe entire Ork army.

Codex hasn't been updated since 1999.

Ork buyz are suppose to be big tough monsters. 6+ armor save and the same strength as a guards man.

Need more looting options available.

We have no physic abilities need to bring back weirdboyz. 

Need to be totally over hauled about the only thing I want them to keep is the BS 2. Its fun not being able to shoot straight.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Frankenskid said:


> Biovores can do both fire at a different target, and shoot different kinds of mines...... their seperate rule like the lictors lets them do different things, and why couldn't they shoot different mines... it's like having 2 guns, you can shoot your bolter, or your plasma pistol.


Nope. They have to shoot the same target. It sux. In the beginning of the section about spore mines it states they ahve to be placed as a cluster.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Chaos: Thousand Sons sorcerers are supposed to be unequalled in mastery of the Warp yet for the most part both Tzeentch and basic Chaos spells do not live up to measure. Matter of fact, the ENTIRE CULT blows chunks and is in dire need of a fix.

Tau: Utter lack of cc ability. I want my Hybrid and Static Tau lists to be just as effective as Mech Tau but this is not possible when a single HQ choice in any army can systematically rip through your entire army. Battlesuits (not Stealths tho) should have the ability to jump out of combat as well.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

nah, they should have CC suits and technology, plus maybe some extra stuff around kroot. Them jumping out of cc would be too good, and make them the ultimate army.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Rants about my Ork Codex:

We are looters and yet the only people we can really loot is the Imperium?

What in the blazes of Doom is the point of Stikk Bommas?

I understand why Ork Boyz are str 3. I understand why Ork Boyz have a 6+ armor save. I even understand why they are 9 points per model. For the life of me I cannot fathom why o' why Orks have an initiative of 2... Best fix for this imo is leave it at a 2, but let the Orks roll for the Waaagghhhh! every turn of close combat. This keeps their initiative reasonable as long as they have good numbers and low once they loose too many boyz and thus the momentum.

The new transport rules make Trukk Boyz transport into a deathtrap. Best way to fix this is let regular ork armies take ork fields.

Lastly, Orks have the greatest Tellyporta technology in the universe and yet the only way they can deepstrike is by taking Lootas who have looted marine squads (and thus can steal their drop pod.)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> anyone else think the broodlord looks like kirmit the frog or is it just me and my silghtly insane friends?


You aint seen my hunched over pink and slighlty phallic broodlord then have you?

- will take a pic if i can be arsed.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

ORKS - yeah that one i nver got, look that them they are built like tanks, why are they S3? Even in WFB it makes no sense.

1k Sons - yes that is a massive dissapointment, they where an ok army back in 3rd ed, tough to use but rewarding. Now they are utterly inferior to anything else. Ooooo wooo i get 2 wounds and always count as stationary with my bolter. Oooooo but wait a minute you don't need to stay still to rapid fire anyway.

Plus low I, high points and bascially a reliance on uber CC daemonrprinces and tanks to win the game. Not very fluffy i you ask me.

Another one for the melting pot, necrons. Great list game wise, but so dull. Why bother with anything but destoryers and warriors? Even monoliths don't really cut it. That list needs looking at to bring in varaity of some form - tough for souless robots i know but hey.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Orks are STr 3 because Str 4 makes them too good against MEQ's. At the same time, having Orks just Str 3 made them too poor. Since you used to be able to give a Nob a power weapon, you would buy an Ork horde simply to get the Nob into CC. They fixed this by making Orks Str 3, keeping the Nob Str 4 but taking away his Power Weapon and giving them all the Choppa Rule. This made them balanced imo, except for their total lack of Init. Having fifty attacks means nil if you never get the chance to swing your Choppa.


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

Necrons only having 1 troop choice burns me up! Flayed ones should be troops IMO to allow a CC army to be the focus for a change.

That and Wraiths suck at the points they cost. They should be Str4 or 5 but have Power Weapons


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Warboss Dakka said:


> I understand why Ork Boyz are str 3. I understand why Ork Boyz have a 6+ armor save. I even understand why they are 9 points per model. For the life of me I cannot fathom why o' why Orks have an initiative of 2...


They have initiative 2 cause they're dumber than a box of rocks, that's why. "Ehh...the shooty gubbin goes dis way, and the stabby gubbin goes _dat_ way!" :wink: 

One more rant about IG. We have no effective means of fielding snipers w/o taking a doctrine point for a squad of ratlings. Yeah, Light Infantry sure, but what if we want a heavy weapon as well as a sniper rifle. Sigh...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> yeah i agree with cadian81st about the heavies.
> 
> also i dont like the way that the doctrines are unspecific about support squads - eg for carapace armour do you pay 20 points for the entire command platoon, for each support squad or can they even have it at all??


Well actually it clearly says it must be given to every available model or Infantry squad, which is clearly listed in the guard infantry section.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

As loathe as I am to go all codex whiny, given the whole hatred-of-unsubstantiated-whining-gibberish thing, there is one thing that always bothered me about the Templars in their new codex. The image of a massive army of knightly figures charging forward is well substantiated everywhere but in the mounted section. Templar bikes are just not any good. You can give them a use if you really want to, but you can just as easily cut them out. The numbers and points of terminators (once upgrades are on), combined with a flaccid charge, ensures that they just aren't any good at what the whole Templar fluff _screams_ they should be good at. Would it have really been that hard just to give them the incredibly fluffy and stylish furious charge option?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

*Prepare for immense amount of greed in this short post*

I have started SM due to the great fluff.

I thought they would be even stronger than they are.

:\


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> I have started SM due to the great fluff.
> 
> I thought they would be even stronger than they are.


Lol, never trust propoganda...or Black Library books.

In their own Codex, every army is god-like in slaughtering all before them, it sells models- as you have proven.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Not the Guard.

Plus, the Necron codex has excellent validation for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Marines may not be Uber in one general area like some armies, but they;re downright great at a LOT of things.

Nids and Orcs are both great assault armies, but poor shooting armies. Tau and Guard are bot great shooting armies, but poor in assault. Eldar are good at both, with more focus on assault these days.

But man for man, Space Marines are in the top ranks for both shooting and assault (thogh chapter rules or traits could put you more in one camp than the other)

They can assault as good or better than anyone short of Nids, khorneites and certain eldar aspect warriors (though if you take sheer numbers into it, orcs and gaunts can be a real threat), and they can shoot as good or better than anyone short of Tau (though again, factoring in numbers, the Guard are up there)

you can do both at once, or you can specialize and be even better in one area while not becomming too weak in others.

Blood Angels, for example, are one of the best marine chapters for assault (I'd put Space wolves above us), but we;re not really any worse at shooting tnay a codex xhapter. Just a rare chance that a unit might move when you dont; want it to. Doesn;t stop us from fielding las/plas squads and the like though.


----------

